# Udev Umstellung und Laufwerke...

## Docunreal

Hallo zusammen,

habe von devfs auf Udev umgestellt. Seitdem kann ich meinen Brenner nicht mehr ansprechen.(fährt nicht mal die Schublade aus)

dmesg: hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x02)

Benutze Udev-063.

Habe ein DVD-Laufwerk und DVD-Brenner. Brenner ist hdc und DVD-Rom ist hdd.(beide IDE-ATAPI)

Mein DVD-Laufwerk kann ich öffnen, aber nicht mounten.

ls -l /dev/hdc

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdc

ls -l /dev/hdd

brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 64 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdd

ls -l /dev/cd*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  3 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/cdrom -> hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  3 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/cdrom1 -> hdd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  3 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/cdrw -> hdc

/dev/cdroms:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Sep 18 13:51 cdrom0 -> ../hdc

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Sep 18 13:51 cdrom1 -> ../hdd

Das Blockdevice cdrom0 und cdrom1 in /dev/cdroms existieren.

Die cdrom Gruppe existiert auch, der ich auch angehöre.

fstab einträge sind auch vorhanden.

Fstab eintrag für Laufwerke:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom    user,ro,exec.noauto   0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1  /mnt/dvdrom  user,ro,exec,noauto   0 0

Kerneloptionen ide_cd und Supportfor hot-pluggable devices sind auch fest einkompeliert.

SCSI-support ist auch weg.

Bitte um Eure Hilfe

Gruß

----------

## Docunreal

Hallo,

Kann die Laufwerke ansprechen und mounten.

10-local.rules angelegt:

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdc", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="cdrom cdroms/cdrom%n"

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hdd", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="dvdrom cdroms/cdrom%n"

Vor den erstellten Regeln wurde folgendes angezeigt:

ls -l /dev/hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdc

ls -l /dev/hdd

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 64 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdd

Nach den Rules und einem Reboot folgende Ausgabe:

ls -l /dev/hdc

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 0 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdc

ls -l /dev/hdd

brw-rw---- 1 root disk 22, 64 Sep 18 13:51 /dev/hdd

Warum jetzt disk anstatt cdrom?

Wurde doch mit udev cdrom zugewiesen.

Wenn ich der disk Gruppe angehöre wieder das gleiche wie vorher.

Brenner hdc wird nicht angesprochen.

Weis keiner Rat?

Gruß

----------

## Erdie

Ich muß auch noch auf UDEV umstellen, habe mich allerdings noch nicht getraut. Leider werde ich wohl durch 2.6.13 dazu gezwungen. Wie groß schätzte Ihr das Risiko ein, daß ich mir mein System damit zerschieße? Habe einen Shuttle AMD64 3200+ mit nforce3

Erdie

----------

## Roller

@Erdie: Ich habe mein System schon vor längerem ohne größere Probleme umgestellt. Nimm dir Zeit und stell Bier kalt, dann klappt das schon.

@Documreal: Für was willst du so eine Regel haben? (Nur so aus persönlichem Interresse)

 Miit deiner Regel interpretiert udev die Laufwerke als Festplatten, deshalb Gruppe disk. Warum das so ist kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen

----------

## Erdie

Moin,

Kann ich ohne weiteres udev emergen auch wenn ich den Kernel noch nicht umgestellt habe? Würde das System normal mit Devfs weiterlaufen auch wenn ich udev emerge? Ich muß dieses ja erst tun, bevor ich von 2.6.11 auf 2.6.13 wechsle. Anderseits wird das System ja ohne udev Umstellung nicht mehr funktionieren wenn ich 2.6.13 boote. Wie ist denn hier die sinnvollste Vorgehenweise/Reihenfolge?. Das steht nämlich in dem udev Guide nicht drin.

vielen Dank

Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> Kann ich ohne weiteres udev emergen auch wenn ich den Kernel noch nicht umgestellt habe? Würde das System normal mit Devfs weiterlaufen auch wenn ich udev emerge? Ich muß dieses ja erst tun, bevor ich von 2.6.11 auf 2.6.13 wechsle. Anderseits wird das System ja ohne udev Umstellung nicht mehr funktionieren wenn ich 2.6.13 boote. Wie ist denn hier die sinnvollste Vorgehenweise/Reihenfolge?. Das steht nämlich in dem udev Guide nicht drin.
> 
> vielen Dank
> ...

 

du kannst dir ja einen bootvorgang machen wo du udev startest und devfsd weglässt und umgekehrt. dann hast du immer noch eine notlösung für den anfang

----------

## pir187

ich habe vor einiger zeit relativ problemlos mit hilfe des udev-guides im wiki auf udev umgestellt. probleme mit meinen cd-/dvd-laufwerken habe ich nicht, da ich dafür keine regeln erstellt habe. wieso auch?

der einzige vorteil für mich ist die möglichkeit, usb-geräte nach ihrer kennung zu filtern und diese dann gezielt ihren mount-punkten zuordnen zu können. so haben die usb-platte ("/media/usb-hss", vfat) und zwei usb-sticks ("/media/usb-stick", vfat) eindeutige kennungen innerhalb des systems und ich brauche mich nicht um "/dev/sdax" zu kümmern, welches sich beim jeweils nächsten einstecken des sticks wieder ändert.

just my two eurocents, pir187

----------

## SkaaliaN

bei mir geht diese umstellung leider nicht. der findet dann manche nvidia-treiber und die root festplatte nicht mehr. echt schade...der emu10k1 mukkt auch rum..

----------

## Docunreal

Hallo,

habe noch immer das Problem.

Kann meine beiden Laufwerke normal mounten, und auch drauf zugreifen.

Gehöre ich aber der cdrom-Gruppe an, kann ich kein Laufwerk mehr mounten.

Laut udev sollte ich aber der cdrom Gruppe angehören.

Eject Button ohne Funktion beim Brenner (dev/hdc)

Kann das DVD Laufwerk öffnen aber nicht mounten. (dev/hdd)

Folgende Fehlermeldung bei dmesg:

cdrom_pc_intr, write: dev hdc: flags= Rea_Started Req_pc Rea_Failed Req_Quiet sector 0, nr/cnr 0/0

hdc: cdrom_pc_intr: The drive appears confused (ireason = 0x02

Gruß

----------

## Erdie

@Scup

"Du kannst dir ja ein Bootvorgang machen .."

??

 Sorry, das habe ich irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden, wie meinst Du das ?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

man kann im lilo oder im grub einstellen ob er die kiste mit devfsd oder mit udev hochfahren soll. das meinte ich..so kann man es sich immer aussuchen.

----------

## Erdie

Aber das Problem ist doch, daß im kernel 2.6.13 devfs eben nicht mehr supported wird - somit habe ich nicht mehr die Wahl ..

2. Wenn ich udev emerge und sonst nichts mache, also den alten Kernel weiterboote, läuft das System dann mit devfs normal weiter oder habe ich es durch 

```
emerge udev
```

 zerschossen?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Docunreal

Hallo,

habe mein Problem gelöst, für alle die es interressiert:

Der Brenner war schuld. Ricoh MP5240A, aber aus dem "negativen" Volks PC von Plus.

Habe mir heute ein LG Brenner gekauft.

Alles funktioniert, auch wenn ich in der cdrom Gruppe bin.

Also Augen auf beim Brenner kauf.

Jetz kann ich wieder beruigt schlafen....

Gruß

----------

## pir187

schön, daß du das problem gelöst hast. es ist trotzdem putzig, daß es am brenner, aber nicht am system an sich lag. jetzt entscheiden schon die brenner, in welcher gruppe ein user sein muß, um ihn nutzen zu können. toll! stand auf dem brenner was von "firmware by m$" drauf?

happy burning, pir187

----------

## Docunreal

Hallo,

von firmware steht nichts drauf.

Aber diese ganzen Discounter PCs haben meistens alle eine "spezielle" Firmware vom Hersteller drauf.

Genau wie beim Mainboard spezielle Bios Versionen drauf sind, wobei die Bios Software auch im Funktionsumfang meistens eingeschränkt ist.

Du kannst mit so einem Board kein Bios Upgrade machen, vom Hersteller.

Man müßte sich dann, an den PC-Hersteller wenden was die Upgrade Software betrifft. (z.B. Medion)

Aber da kannst Du meistens lange warten.

Gruß

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Kernel unverändert gelassen, also ohne udev, und nachdem ich "emerge udev" ausgeführt habe, schein kein opengl mehr zu funktionieren. Wie kann das sein, wenn doch das System weiterhin mit devfs läuft?

In der Datei  /etc/security/console.perms ist die Zeile mit der Section <dri> auskommentiert ! Trotzdem funktioniert der Zugriff auf /dev/nvidiactl nicht mehr. Nachdem ich udev deinstalliert habe, funktioniert es wieder. Was muß ich noch anpassen, das es funktioniert?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Aber das Problem ist doch, daß im kernel 2.6.13 devfs eben nicht mehr supported wird - somit habe ich nicht mehr die Wahl ..
> 
> Danke
> 
> Erdie

 

ich habe es doch auch über devfsd laufen... bei diesem kernel...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

nachdem ich auf den neuen kernel 13-r3 umgestellt habe kann ich mein cdrom nicht mehr mounten. Hier meine dmesg:

```

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.3)

powernow-k8: BIOS error - no PSB or ACPI _PSS objects

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

  Vendor: Maxtor    Model: OneTouch II       Rev: 023g

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 398297088 512-byte hdwr sectors (203928 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 < sda5 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

Adding 40152k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:0a.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 201

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc2000005e000, 00:e0:7d:df:cf:e9, IRQ 201

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 209

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:43:48 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 217

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

cdrom: open failed.

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: X tried to set rate=x12. Setting to AGP3 x8 mode.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: X tried to set rate=x12. Setting to AGP3 x8 mode.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdd: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdd, iso_blknum=16, block=16

ReiserFS: sda5: warning: unknown mount option "gid=6"

```

Was kann ich da am besten tun!?

Das gibt meine Kiste bei mount -a aus.

```

mount: special device /dev/cdroms/cdrom does not exist

```

----------

## nic0000

Hi Docunreal

 *Docunreal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Brenner war schuld. Ricoh MP5240A, aber aus dem "negativen" Volks PC von Plus.

 

Wo her hast du diese Info, wenn man fragen darf?

grüße

nico

----------

## Docunreal

Hallo nico,

ich hatte schon früher so eine Vermutung, das der Brenner schuld ist.

Seit dem ich den neuen Brenner habe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Gruß

----------

## nic0000

 *Docunreal wrote:*   

> Hallo nico,
> 
> ich hatte schon früher so eine Vermutung, das der Brenner schuld ist.
> 
> Seit dem ich den neuen Brenner habe, funktioniert alles wunderbar.
> ...

 

Also hast du es durch ausprobieren herausbekommen und nicht durch irgendeine Website oder Hardware-Liste?

Das wurde mir nicht klar aus deinem vorletzten Post. Schade.

Danke&Grüße

nico

----------

